Ask HN: What are ways to make serious money playing computer games? - hmmpg
======
PaulHoule
I don't know about "serious" money but I was good enough at Xevious in college
that people would give me quarters to play so they would watch.

I switched to pinball and learned how to find machines that were hard to tilt
and would put up the kind of high scores that people would think were
impossible. I found that if you played like that at a state school they would
threaten to kick you out of the gameroom, but if you did that at an Ivy League
school (grad school) nobody would confront you about it.

------
Nextgrid
It's a combination of luck and a bit of skill (which can be acquired over time
if you have the former). You need to get in early, pick a game that will
attract a large audience, have the right looks & personality to entertain that
audience, etc.

------
Lesabotsy
Be good enough to become pro? Streaming?

